# RN for Copley



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

West Springfield was fun. RN for Copley, 2 RAE legs for Tally, and again RWB for Lushie Plushie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoee  Congratulations - it sounds like you all had a GReat weekend!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Big congratulations!! Great job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo, what a weekend! Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and the kids.. let's hop[e that is a start


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY!!! Big congrats Jill.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Jill!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go! I hope you got a picture of Copley getting his new title.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Way to go!! Congratulations!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, no picture of Copley becoming a nurse!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm jealous you were there, I hear several of Flip's Sunfire relatives were there too!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats to Jill and all of the Goldie's.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! What a weekend!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Title ribbons rock! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your fun weekend!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My tummy does somersaults at the thought of juggling more than one dog at a show!
Youre a brave woman!
Congratulations to you and the crew!


----------



## Jan53 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Right now, i'm in RI with four to juggle, and it is wearing on me because the motel is on a big lake. Trying to keep fluff fluffed and puff puffed.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Right now, i'm in RI with four to juggle, and it is wearing on me because the motel is on a big lake. Trying to keep fluff fluffed and puff puffed.


That cracks me up.....fluff fluffed...I love it.. best of luck this weekend x 4..


----------

